# 4th NOV invitation



## baochangan (Jul 1, 2013)

Just received the invitation, all the blood, sweat, tears paid off.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

baochangan said:


> Just received the invitation, all the blood, sweat, tears paid off.


congratzzz buddy. now it's party time


----------



## baochangan (Jul 1, 2013)

ccham said:


> congratzzz buddy. now it's party time



Thanks man! haha, life sucks, need to work tomorrow, so may postpone the party till the end of this week. 

hope all is well with the rest of the expat fellows


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

baochangan said:


> Just received the invitation, all the blood, sweat, tears paid off.




Congratulations mate... 


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

I have to wait for my agent to inform me


----------



## nickstv12 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I just received invitation for 189

EOI 26/06/2013
2613
60 POINTS


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> I have to wait for my agent to inform me





Chk by using skillselect user id mate


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

nickstv12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just received invitation for 189
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations mate 


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## nickstv12 (Aug 25, 2013)

goodguy2 said:


> Congratulations mate
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> ...


Thanks
good guy


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

nickstv12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just received invitation for 189
> 
> ...


congratzzz  so it has moved 13 days.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

ccham said:


> congratzzz  so it has moved 13 days.


hi ccham,

i guessed that your group 2613 would have moved till 31st June, 2013 and not beyond. 

I am curious to know how accurate my predictions are?

and congratulations to all companions who got invites on 4th november, 2013.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

baochangan said:


> Just received the invitation, all the blood, sweat, tears paid off.


congrats buddy!

i am really happy for you. i wished you to get invite on 4th november itself and you got it.

wishes for rest of the stages,

sathiya


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi ccham,
> 
> i guessed that your group 2613 would have moved till 31st June, 2013 and not beyond.
> 
> ...


may be but don't want to say anything against you coz most of predictions has came true so i have to be careful with you . anyway can you say anything for my invitation date.


----------



## baochangan (Jul 1, 2013)

always a fan of you, and it was really an honour knowing you and talking to you!


----------



## baochangan (Jul 1, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> congrats buddy!
> 
> i am really happy for you. i wished you to get invite on 4th november itself and you got it.
> 
> ...


always a fan of you, and it was really an honour knowing you and talking to you! give me a buzz when you land in melbourne, mate!


----------



## PPPPPP (Aug 8, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi ccham,
> 
> i guessed that your group 2613 would have moved till 31st June, 2013 and not beyond.
> 
> ...




Hi Sathya,

Why you say 'it will not move beyond 31 june 2013" just a question to know about your predictions.

there are only a very few people i suppose ie from 13th - 30th june

your opinion is very much expected


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

ccham said:


> may be but don't want to say anything against you coz most of predictions has came true so i have to be careful with you . anyway can you say anything for my invitation date.


hi ccham,

let's wait till the results for 4th november, 2013 round are out on skill select and then i can guess your chances more accurately.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi ccham,
> 
> let's wait till the results for 4th november, 2013 round are out on skill select and then i can guess your chances more accurately.
> 
> ...


it will not that easy man, since i have applied under 489FS category for 261313. we have not any clues about cutoff dates and points on this category


----------



## Mattooose (May 28, 2013)

Nowadays, skill select is taking a week to publish the results..
We will see the result only on next monday, 11th Nov.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

PPPPPP said:


> Hi Sathya,
> 
> Why you say 'it will not move beyond 31 june 2013" just a question to know about your predictions.
> 
> ...


hello friend,

although there are few people on expat forum holding 60 points, why i predicted that this invite round will not go beyond 31st June, 2013 for 2613 group?

Firstly, there are many people having 60 points who are not members of expat forum but are on different forums. Secondly, there are others with 60 points who don't have even a clue on these forums and few others who are entirely relying on migration agents.

Moreover, in last round, the 60 pointers' queue has moved for about 13 days. despite the good numbers of invites per round (86 per round under 189 and 489), 2613 has good competition among aspirants. so, i guessed that definitely the line of 60 point holders will be cleared but not a fast pace as of now. the tempo at which 60 pointers invited will balloon gradually. this might be for 17 days this time(13 june to 31 june).

Sathiya


----------



## kzaidi11 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi Sathiya

Please shed some light on occupation 2611 - Sys n Buss analyst. I am having 60 points with EOI submission date 23 June 2013. How do you see this occupation inviting 60 Pointers in coming rounds ?


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi all, 
Any idea if anybody here is invited under 2611 for this round?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## nickstv12 (Aug 25, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi ccham,
> 
> i guessed that your group 2613 would have moved till 31st June, 2013 and not beyond.
> 
> ...


Hi sathiya,

I have a question: Should i go for medicals before lodging a visa application or after lodging a visa??Pls suggest..

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

nickstv12 said:


> Hi sathiya,
> 
> I have a question: Should i go for medicals before lodging a visa application or after lodging a visa??Pls suggest..
> 
> ...


hi nick,

first you need to lodge the visa application and pay the fees.
Then, prepare for PCC and medicals and here the keyword is parallel excution of many things.

Once you lodge visa application and upload the documents, you can immediately take steps for PCC and medicals.

[email protected]!

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

8rash said:


> Hi all,
> Any idea if anybody here is invited under 2611 for this round?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


hi 8rash and kzaidi,

the invites to 0 pointers have not started till last invite round that was held on 21st october, 2013. So, it is really difficult to prognosticate the chances for your profile with 60 points. For sure, you will get invites but with delay. Now only 65 pointers' queue has been moving rapidly for your group. So, you may expect your invites in last selection round of December, or perhaps, January or february, 2014. with thw results published in skill select, we can more accurately predict your possibilities.

so, wait for a week to get official declaration.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## ganpathoz2014 (Jul 19, 2013)

kzaidi11 said:


> Hi Sathiya
> 
> Please shed some light on occupation 2611 - Sys n Buss analyst. I am having 60 points with EOI submission date 23 June 2013. How do you see this occupation inviting 60 Pointers in coming rounds ?



Thanks mate you have asked the same question which i wanted to ask waiting for the invite i hope i would be be at least invited this year


----------



## SAind (Oct 24, 2013)

*Relative sponsorship 489*

Hi ,
Iam new to this, 
ur informations are worth reading.
I had appied EOI on july end with 60 points (relative sponsorship) for developer programer. Is there any possibility of getting invited. I heard that relative sponsorship is have low piriority . 

any body plz advice 

thanks


----------



## npraneethreddy (Dec 13, 2012)

Congrats!!! To all who got intivation in this round.


----------



## JoeJoe123 (Oct 1, 2013)

Congrats for all those who got the invite.

Does anyone have info about ICT Business Analyst - 261111 from 4th Nov round (I have 65 points EOI 12th Sept)? Also, any pointers please?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

SAind said:


> Hi ,
> Iam new to this,
> ur informations are worth reading.
> I had appied EOI on july end with 60 points (relative sponsorship) for developer programer. Is there any possibility of getting invited. I heard that relative sponsorship is have low piriority .
> ...


Why dont you just try 189 or 190 visa subclasses.
It is a better way to go in the long run.


----------



## SAind (Oct 24, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> Why dont you just try 189 or 190 visa subclasses.
> It is a better way to go in the long run.


Iam in shortage of 5 points and my occupation (developer programer) is currently not in the state sponsorship , so ther is no other go than relative sponsorship.

Does it have any drawback, plz let me know
thanx


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

SAind said:


> Iam in shortage of 5 points and my occupation (developer programer) is currently not in the state sponsorship , so ther is no other go than relative sponsorship.
> 
> Does it have any drawback, plz let me know
> thanx


i'm also in same boat waiting since july.

there is no more drawbacks but only 2. it's not PR and we can't work in few cities including Sydney. however still i can't find single applicant who has been invited after introducing prorata which is really disappointing fact.

there are now giving only 50 invites for 489FS therefore SE might have only 4/5 places per invitation rounds. but if you closely observe oct 21 round report, most of invites were went to 60 point holders for 489FS. but moksh still waiting with 65 points. so 489FS is very unclear now a days .


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Today is 5th nov, still I don't status of my eoi invitation.. so tensed and frustrated, is there anyway we can reset the password using eoi id?


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Today is 5th nov, still I don't status of my eoi invitation.. so tensed and frustrated, is there anyway we can reset the password using eoi id?


if you know the email address and eoiid, you can reset it.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> my local agent saying that I have to wait for a week to knw my eoi result


Hi oz_dream,

don't completely rely on them. while you signed the contract for immigration services you should have asked them transparency in the process so that you can also monitor it. anyway, it has gone now. Don't wory mate, for sure, you have got invitation and my wishes will make it true.

But, what i suggest you if you get the information from them is simply request them to provide you the account credentials as to enable you to check the status by you as and when needed. Did you pay them consultancy fees? was it in full or part?

If you paid in full, then avail their services, else, warn them regarding your requirements and feasibility to look into the account as needed.

Meanwhile, be prepared to pay visa fees and make documents like employment, education, PCC, medicals everything ready. If there are any issues in connection with above, try to sort them out.

All the best,

sathiya


----------

